# K&N on 4.2 Quattro



## cg084 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all,
Im interested in putting a K&N on my 4.2 Quattro. Not for performance but for the noise. has anyone had an y experience with them in particular how it affects the performance of the Mass Air Flow sensor. Im tempted but so far am hesitant to install one due to the oil from the K&N fouling the sensor and therefore needing replaced or cleaned regularly.
Many thanks.


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: K&N on 4.2 Quattro (cg084)*

I have K&N filters on multiple cars and I have yet to have a problem with MAF sensors going bad. I ran one in my GTI for nearly 10 years and the biggest problem I ever had in that car was a busted thermostat housing (other than being hit on the expressway and hitting the center divider







). Currently have one in the A6 and been going well for about 10k miles so far.
HTH


----------

